# Behati Prinsloo - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (13x) Update



## Mandalorianer (13 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## MetalFan (13 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Behati Prinsloo - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13,2013 (12x)*

:thx: für die Hübsche!


----------



## Sachse (13 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Behati Prinsloo - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13,2013 (12x)*

jetzt sieht man schon das erste Modell, was heut nacht getragen wird :WOW:

vielen Dank für Behati


----------



## MetalFan (13 Nov. 2013)

*Update x1*



​
Thx The Elder


----------



## koftus89 (14 Nov. 2013)

einmal dort dabei sein zu dürfen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toolman (14 Nov. 2013)

Einfach süß...


----------



## onill200 (6 Dez. 2013)

Danke für Behati, sieht ziemlich cool und sympathisch aus auf den Pics. Merci!


----------

